# DIY Powersand?



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I had a link to a DIY powersand-like alternative - and then lost my HD o).

I plan on using a powersand-like alternative as a 1" base (under about 2-3" of 3MQC Black). in the 125 I am setting up:
10%Peat, 20% Topsoil, 50% sand, 10% laterite

but can no longer find the link...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Not knowing what is in the topsoil can make an analysis difficult. 
Is sand really necessary? It is inert, no CEC...


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

the real powersand contains some mineral i think. Btw, your substrate composition is missing 10%


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

taekwondodo said:


> I had a link to a DIY powersand-like alternative - and then lost my HD o).
> 
> I plan on using a powersand-like alternative as a 1" base (under about 2-3" of 3MQC Black). in the 125 I am setting up:
> 10%Peat, 20% Topsoil, 50% sand, 10% laterite
> ...


What is 3MQC Black?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Diana K said:


> Not knowing what is in the topsoil can make an analysis difficult.
> Is sand really necessary? It is inert, no CEC...


Having a truly inert topsoil (SMS/SAS) is a god send when you trying to fill three inches of a 150+ gallon tank on a budget 

Allot of people mix the sand in with the rest of the substrate as a cheap filler but I like to use it as a top layer for the look
and to hold the topsoil down. After awhile allot of it will sink into the mid/lower level of the substrate but that takes awhile.

As long as you're using laterite, liquid, & tab ferts it's ok to have 50% to 60% inert material.

- Brad


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

modster said:


> the real powersand contains some mineral i think. Btw, your substrate composition is missing 10%


That missing 10% is magic or water.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I have sand over topsoil in my 10 gallon tank. After 4 months it was starting to get a little black haze from the mulm. There was a mid area between sand and dirt that was still white.


----------

